# New Video Screen in Seattle



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2012)

The Seattle Mariners are upgrading the video screen here at Safeco field. The new screen will be a Panasonic HD LED screen wider but shorter than the screen in Dallas. Total square footage is 95 square feet smaller than the Dallas Screen. It's going to be impressive:

> Dimensions: 56.7 feet high by 201.5 feet wide
> Total viewing area: 11,425 square feet
> Resolution: 1080 pixels high by 3840 pixels wide
> Display technology: Panasonic 16 millimeter LED surface mount. Light emitting diodes are mounted directly onto printed circuit boards.
> Operating system: Vendor ANC Sports' VisionSoft. The 64-bit OS also powers Safeco Field's out-of-town scoreboard and LED fascia displays. The system allows for 32 gigabytes of memory per thread per video board, enabling 100 percent real-time speed through all of the venue's displays.


Here they are disassembling the old scoreboard. The new screen will cover the entire area. The old scoreboard was only color in that upper left area that still remains in the picture.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 15, 2012)

Do they think that will make the team any better?


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't believe they didn't find a way to make it just a hair bigger just so they could claim having the largest screen.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah the local sports radio station is taking non-stop calls from fans asking why they didn't spend the money on some players who can hit the ball. Actually, there's a clause in the stadium lease which requires the Mariners to pay for regular upgrades to the stadium to keep it a state of the art facility, which is pretty cool for the tax payers. 

All they needed to do was add 96 square feet more and it would have been the world's largest screen. When you are already spending that much money, it's weird not to invest a few grand more to get the bragging rights and World Record publicity... but that's sort of how the Mariners roll.


----------



## zmb (Nov 16, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> Do they think that will make the team any better?



Well something of excitement (to CB) is finally happening with them.


----------

